# [US48] $50 on Newegg/Steam! (And funny pics for everybody!)



## Tainok

*Freebie Winner Announced! Nelson2011! Congrats!*

*Status:* Items not picked yet!










This was a lot of fun, I'll probably do something like this again soon, although not quite the same, of course.









*Congrats Nelson2011!!*

All in all there were 229 participants. (It says 230 because there was a space at the bottom of the list...)

*Full list:*

//.DK
[PWN]Schubie
0rion
7hm
Aaroman
accskyman
advanceagent
AIpha
AMD+nVidia
Ammocache
Antolen
Apt Quadruped
Arbiter419
Argorn5757
Bal3Wolf
bigal1542
BlackOmega
BLKKROW
bluedevil
bobfig
boydyboyd
Captain Han
cbrazeau1115
C-bro
Cerberus
ChielScape
Choggs396
Chopes
Chosen
ChrisB17
Chunky_Chimp
clbkdaz
CorporalAris
crashovride02
criminal
curly haired boy
cuy50
D3TH.GRUNT
DaMirrorLink
Dar_T
darksideleader
dcshoejake
DEC_42
Deegan
DennisC
Dennisjr13
denrocks2
DerkaDerka
DesertRat
Diabolical999
Diesel Phreak
DiHydrogenMonOxide
[email protected]
dr4gon
Drackula2000
DraganUS
dralb
Drift0r
Drivr3g
dskina
dubz
DuckieHo
DuckYy
ducrider
Dylan
Eek
el gappo
EnforcerFX
Enjoi
epidemic
esocid
exileschild
FearSC549
flag182
Fossil
G|F.E.A.D|Killa
game
gbyss
Gearbox
habicabi
HatesFury
Heavy Light 117
heelsparky0501
Heroin Rob
hitman1985
Hueristic
IceColdFreezie
IEATFISH
ignite
igob8a
Illusion Of Progress
ImmortalKenny
intelfan
jacksknight
jaclipse
jbobb
Jman_345
jpw007
Jrice00
JTD92
jtypin
kaivorth
KarmaKiller
kevinkor99
killa_concept
killnine
KloroFormd
Korben
Krusher33
kwudude
Ladiesman101
LaoFX
LawLIam
legoman786
Lelouch
lemans81
Liability
LiquidForce
litho
logo199
Lord Xeb
M1 Abrams
MarineRevenge
mastertrixter
MAXAMOUS
Maytridy
McStuff
mentholmoose
MijnWraak
Mikecdm
milkcow500
Mjg1675
mortimersnerd
mr. biggums
Mr. Stroker
mrtn400
-Muggz-
nardox
nategr8ns
Nelson2011
nepas
NickOulton
Nightz2k
nitd_kim
nitrousflash
noahmateen1234
NoGuru
not2bad
Nyne7lac
oblivion.sky
OJX
om3n
OmegaNemesis28
PÂ£PÂ§!
Papa.Smurf
Paradox me
Pckid212
PeePs
pig69
pioneerisloud
pootergeek40
ProjecT TimeZ
Puscifer
r34p3rex
Radiix
radodrill
RAND0M1ZER
Redmist
repo_man
rhkcommander959
rtop2
Ryan747
S2kphile
sailerboy
sccrfreak342
sdla4ever
SgtSpike
Shadowrunner340
SinX7
skorched
slothfish
sLowEnd
SlyFox
SmasherBasher
someone153
Sparhawk
Spart
spartacus
Speedma11229
stingerjg
stumped
Su77en187
SubstancenUnknown
Suilenroc
Swiftes
Tator Tot
tehmaggot
TEntel
ThatKidNamedRocky
The Pook
The_0ctogon
theCanadian
TheCh3F
TheGrayNobleman
Timlander
tK FuRY
tkl.hui
trogalicious
tsn_
urgrandpasdog
USFORCES
Valicious
VCheeZ
version2
Villainstone
vuxdu
wierdo124
wildfire99
wire
wudaddy
XFreeRollerX
xHassassin
xlastshotx
xXDarkenSoulXx
xxicrimsonixx
yutzybrian
zacbrain
Zeag
Zulli85

====Original Post====

Expanding to include Steam as well! Will gift the game(s) to you. If you're planning on using Steam... than you can be from anywhere that I can gift a game to from USD... so probably any of the 50 US.

*READ CAREFULLY FIRST!*

Hey all, was pondering what would make a cool freebie. Unfortunately I don't like the hassle of shipping, blah blah blah, so how about this:

Up to $50 (SHIPPED CONUS) on Newegg/Steam.

- It can be one item for 49.99, or a bunch of stuff that adds up - as long as it's $50.00 or under.
- Can be $10 from Steam and $40 from NewEgg.. any combo that adds up to $50.00 or under.
- MIRs do not count as putting it under $50. Coupon codes do.
- I will not combine money (ie. do not Paypal it to me or expect me to Paypal it to you) - if you don't need something from NewEgg for $50 or under, don't join this freebie.
- Will ship DIRECTLY to you from Newegg, I am not going to ship it to me then ship it to you.

Freebie will end 6/14 @ 11:59PM, (Sunday Night) and winner will be announced shortly thereafter. You have until the following Friday to get what you want to me via PM, otherwise I'll choose another winner.

*Requirements:*
- 25 *UNIQUE* Rep (Yes, it's high, but I'm giving away $50 here - no fly by night posters, or dual accounts, hopefully)
- You can NOT RESELL THIS. I know it's the honor system, but I'll be seriously pissed off if you do this.

*To join:*
Post a funny picture, don't care what it is, just keep it clean (safe for work/inside OCN rules). I get bored at work and this will make the week more interesting. *It's not a 'post the funniest picture' contest, just posting a picture = you're in. Winner will be randomly picked.*

Edit: Reduced unique rep to 25...







50 is high!


----------



## LiquidForce

Definitely in for this

Sweet Freebie










Mah Bucket!!!


----------



## someone153

Hmm I could use a new sound card...

I hope you like CS:S


----------



## epidemic

epidemic in.


----------



## BLKKROW

Count me In







I also need a new sound card


----------



## Gearbox

We have liftoff


----------



## McStuff

I too could use a sound card


----------



## SgtSpike

I'm in!


----------



## Su77en187

May I post some pictures even if I don't qualify?


----------



## JTD92




----------



## urgrandpasdog

I could use some cables and case lights


----------



## Speedma11229

Maybe some more ram, or a new hdd, Awesome Freebie!


----------



## heelsparky0501

Im in ;]


----------



## Tainok

Expanded to include Steam as well, for the gamers...









Feel free to post pictures if you want, but only people with 25 unique rep @ 6/14 will be chosen from.


----------



## Ladiesman101

could use some quieter fans, thanks a lot man


----------



## Choggs396




----------



## tehmaggot

Count me in


























I got tons more, but those are two random ones


----------



## heelsparky0501

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ladiesman101*


http://lh4.ggpht.com/Nitro2k/R6RWfeN.../game-over.jpg


Hey! ive got that shirt


----------



## SlyFox

Great freebie Tainok!


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*












LOL! That is awesome.


----------



## jaclipse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Su77en187*


May I post some pictures even if I don't qualify?


I'm in


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaclipse*


I'm in










LOL! Awesome as well.


----------



## JTD92

Is it okay to change picture?


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tainok*


LOL! That is awesome.


Thanks!








I thought you'd like it.

EDIT: Sorry for posting again. Hope it doesn't screw the list up.


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JTD92*


Is it okay to change picture?


Sure, but it's not a contest for funniest picture. Feel free to post multiples. It's just a way to post 'in' while making it slightly more fun to read through.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


Thanks!







I thought you'd like it.

EDIT: Sorry for posting again.


It's fine to post again. Only ones with pictures will be chosen, and I'm good with Excel so don't worry, nobody will be counted 'twice' for the pick.


----------



## Su77en187

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tainok*


Expanded to include Steam as well, for the gamers...









Feel free to post pictures if you want, but only people with 25 unique rep @ 6/14 will be chosen from.










Awesome =)
Here is one:


----------



## wudaddy




----------



## Argorn5757

in


----------



## DuckieHo

I could use a NB heatsink and some RAMsinks...

***? Green Screen of Death.


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


I could use a NB heatsink and some RAMsinks...

***? Green Screen of Death.










What's with that bar? Is that the monitor's settings or something? Or is that a fake... GSOD?


----------



## ChrisB17




----------



## Captain Han

how about newegg.ca and steam for canadians? steam takes USD only for canadians too.










ignore me if 100% US only lol


----------



## Zulli85




----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Han*


how about newegg.ca and steam for canadians? steam takes USD only for canadians too.










ignore me if 100% US only lol


If I can gift on Steam to a Canada, no problem. Never messed with .ca.. don't know anything about international taxes.. and crap.. etc.. donno. Heh.


----------



## TheCh3F




----------



## mortimersnerd




----------



## skorched

haha look at the guy in the background too.


----------



## Jman_345




----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*





















No pic showing for me?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tainok* 
No pic showing for me?

I see a smiling gif. Clever


----------



## VCheeZ

Wait...thats not funny...


----------



## The_0ctogon




----------



## noahmateen1234

i just googled funny pics lol but w/e


----------



## kaivorth

im in


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Here is my submission.


----------



## Mikezilla

I are in. Mjg1675


----------



## esocid

Just kidding, cool idea for a freebie.

Here's one I generated.


----------



## slothfish

I'm totally in.

Saw this at some store at my local mall, thought it was hilarious lol.

Oh and BTW best freebie ever! Thanks man!


----------



## 7hm

I'm in 7hm


----------



## Dennisjr13




----------



## wire

I'm in!


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## wildfire99

i would love css, and l4d. awsome freebie.


----------



## Deegan

heres mine


----------



## intelfan

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## LawLIam




----------



## zacbrain




----------



## Ammocache

I iz in


----------



## ssIoHAZARD?peRM




----------



## OJX

Hey man amazing freebie
I live in Canada, but both newegg and Steam work _exactly_ the same way in Canada. For newegg you just have to go to .ca and steam is exactly the same as in the US. So hopefully I'm in.


----------



## dralb

Thanks!


----------



## Ladiesman101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *intelfan* 









I'm in. Thanks.

HAHAHA
thats some funny s**t man
heres another1


----------



## hitman1985

i'm in


----------



## esocid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hitman1985* 









i'm in









Lol, 2 sorts of fail wrapped up in 1.


----------



## Antolen




----------



## JTD92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ladiesman101* 
HAHAHA
thats some funny s**t man
heres another1


----------



## SmasherBasher

and in.


----------



## jtypin

Does this mean I can be in?!


----------



## flag182

IM IN


----------



## 003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Choggs396* 









Epic Win.


----------



## The Pook




----------



## murderbymodem

Attachment 111338


----------



## Dylan

http://media.***ung.net/images/1369/quit_stealing.jpg

http://media.***ung.net/images/139/laulaja.jpg


----------



## criminal

I'm in. Could use some fans.


----------



## Timlander

Awesome freebie!!!










I had to edit cause I found more!!! lol


----------



## el gappo

my favourite has to be gothpotumamus makes me chuckle everytime







and in








and another motiavtional pic hehehe







sorry jesus ill go pray right away


----------



## bobfig

most likely new ram.


----------



## Ladiesman101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flag182* 







IM IN

looking good there man'


----------



## Arbiter419

This is an awesome freebie!

Here's one of my favorites.










Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arbiter419* 
This is an awesome freebie!

Here's one of my favorites.










Thanks for the opportunity!

mine looks more happy!!


----------



## Nelson2011

in lol


----------



## dubz




----------



## wolf2009

in !


----------



## Mikecdm




----------



## Drift0r

In. I could use a new cooler.

Jay Leno's headlines were hilarious. Too bad he's off the air now..


----------



## radodrill

I'm in


----------



## Illusion Of Progress




----------



## ignite

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## -Muggz-

Im definitely in! I never win anything EVER! I cant even win a one person raffle.


----------



## zomgiwin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *radodrill*


I'm in



















most people dont find that funny....
i'm not one of them









anywho

Picture(s) not appropriate


----------



## curly haired boy

i'm in.


















and believe it or not, this is a real product:


----------



## PeePs

Generous freebie







. Count me in.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Awesome freebie man!


----------



## Fitzbane

awesome freebie. this thread has me laughing pretty hard


----------



## Maytridy

Count me in! w00t just got my 25th unique rep today!


----------



## nitd_kim

lol in...


----------



## Dylan

Just saw this and had to post it.

http://media.***ung.net/images/13290/ab998c7af05110da171822dab24bea87.jpg


----------



## Radiix




----------



## nepas

EDIT: pic edited for language and to say "in"


----------



## r34p3rex

in!


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

har har

Im in, sick give away


----------



## NickOulton

In


----------



## stumped

i'm in, thanks!


----------



## NickOulton




----------



## Apt Quadruped

In


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Im in.

I took these myself the other day. I think this PC is crazy, but lets check the evidence to be sure.


----------



## SinX7




----------



## DennisC




----------



## dr4gon

Thanks!


*On the other end of the stick:* "People could see right through him." Drum roll please!


----------



## CorporalAris

im in!


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DennisC*












What?


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## andyroo89

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Muggz-*


What?


I was thinking same thing.


----------



## Tohdman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*












Wii and 360 should be switched around IMO. The people I know who have Wii's are the ones with hardcore internette friends. But the image is still awesome.


----------



## BlackOmega

In


----------



## Apt Quadruped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohdman*


Wii and 360 should be switched around IMO. The people I know who have Wii's are the ones with hardcore internette friends. But the image is still awesome.


I agree, but yet I don't agree. Wii's are more fun while playing with others locally. 360's are fun locally too, but not as much. However, considering Internet multiplayer, I agree with you.

I have seen another version of this chart (same thing really)...


----------



## DaMirrorLink

i'm in!


----------



## vuxdu




----------



## Lord Xeb

There are just too many to post from this but take a look at the link:

http://forums.nonewbs.com/showthread.php?t=45941

it is a thread on nonoobs.com


----------



## milkcow500

I'm in


----------



## Tohdman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Apt Quadruped*


I agree, but yet I don't agree. Wii's are more fun while playing with others locally. 360's are fun locally too, but not as much. However, considering Internet multiplayer, I agree with you.

I have seen another version of this chart (same thing really)...










Well I guess its more for hardcore nintendo fanboys.


----------



## wierdo124




----------



## LawLIam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksideleader* 
in











rofl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## game

Count me in


----------



## killa_concept

quintessential funny quiz answers:


----------



## DerkaDerka

I'm in.


----------



## BlackOmega




----------



## game




----------



## accskyman

This is more awesome than funny..


----------



## pootergeek40

in!


----------



## bigal1542

I'm in!


----------



## dPaquin

I know i dont qualify but this is one of my favorites...lol...so stupid people out there today. Like COME ON! COMMON SENSE


----------



## BlackOmega




----------



## Suilenroc




----------



## IceColdFreezie




----------



## sLowEnd

Sweet.


----------



## Cerberus

In for the win!


----------



## not2bad




----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Count me in for Steam







I need Empire: Total War


----------



## CJRhoades

Not enough rep but I love a good funny pict thread =)


----------



## stingerjg

im in.


----------



## BlackOmega




----------



## C-bro

This was a snippet I took from one of our first year electromagnetics classes. Hopefully us Canadians are eligible for Steam gifting







.

If you're not familiar with the cross product of two vectors it may not be very funny.










We got a good chuckle.


----------



## MAXAMOUS

I'm in!!


----------



## FearSC549




----------



## Papa.Smurf




----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *milkcow500*


I'm in



















Oh God... Is it bad that I know that specific Pokemon and read it like it was supposed to be read? xD

BTW, in.


----------



## advanceagent

Please count me in


----------



## Korben

I'm in! awesome thread.


----------



## AIpha

I'm in.


----------



## DesertRat

Awesome freebie, thx.

Attachment 111390

Attachment 111391


----------



## Paradox me

Count me in


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

heres my entry


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Papa.Smurf*


----------



## bluedevil

Sweet.....


----------



## Fossil

lol wow a lot of these are new to me and just got done laughing my ass off. Time for my entry!


----------



## tK FuRY




----------



## Madman340




----------



## Nightz2k

Count me in.

This is my dream car ...


















Or maybe a nightmare I wanna forget.


----------



## lemans81




----------



## sailerboy

Real waterskiing


----------



## Chopes

my entry :










lol


----------



## nardox

here you go


----------



## Puscifer

I'm so in! Great freebie, thanks. Great pics too guys I've been gagging at this thread the whole time.

Attachment 111409

Attachment 111411

Attachment 111410


----------



## sdla4ever

this was good for a chuckle...


----------



## Heavy Light 117

I wanna be in


----------



## jpw007

Definitely in if you can gift to AUS (pretty sure there isnt any issues, as you jsut enter their username)


















Wouldn't mind Last Remnant from Steam for $49.99


----------



## Shadowrunner340

I'm in


----------



## //.DK

IN!

Attachment 111423

Attachment 111424

Attachment 111425
(notice one hand he's has supposedly a stack of 100's, while his other hand with bigger stacks has all 1's!)


----------



## ChielScape

if you do steam internationally...


----------



## Enjoi

it actually works


----------



## prosser13

Some of these posts are breaking the no profanity rule.

I'll give you guys a few hours to replace the pictures, before I delete any offending posts.

Sorry to OP.


----------



## Tainok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Some of these posts are breaking the no profanity rule.

I'll give you guys a few hours to replace the pictures, before I delete any offending posts.

Sorry to OP.

No problem at all... if their posts get removed, they don't count, especially since I wrote this in the original post:

"just keep it clean (safe for work/inside OCN rules)"


----------



## dskina

In!


----------



## Swiftes

I am in!


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tohdman* 
Wii and 360 should be switched around IMO. The people I know who have Wii's are the ones with hardcore *internette* friends. But the image is still awesome.

What's the _internette_? Is that like the French version of the internet or something?


----------



## Drackula2000

In hope you like em, could use some games or a new HSF..


----------



## clbkdaz

I love the Egg!


----------



## jbobb

Count me in. Thanks!


----------



## TEntel

I'd like to enter please.


----------



## dcshoejake

Woo Tainok is awesome!


----------



## TheGrayNobleman




----------



## Valicious

I' in


----------



## nategr8ns

This thread delivers!

Here's mine. Probably not funny if you don't like Subarus, or if you drive a truck







.









Also: I lol'd


----------



## Dar_T

I'm in!!!


----------



## ducrider

Not sure if this was posted or not.I didnt read all 19 pages.The new ******* grill.


----------



## Eek

Count me in!


----------



## mr. biggums

woo count me in


----------



## Dylan

Waste's bandwidth and make's me laugh my ass off. This thread rocks.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Nice comp man thats what makes ocn great.


----------



## spartacus

Awesome freebie thread! I hope I win!
Enjoy a laugh:


----------



## habicabi

You da man. I'm in


----------



## om3n

Totally in on this awesome freebie. I'll post more pictures later when I get on my main computer


----------



## tkl.hui

Im in







Great Freebie


----------



## Lelouch

In!


----------



## cbrazeau1115

I am in


----------



## pig69

The "casual non-WOW gamer"


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pig69*


The "casual non-WOW gamer"


I... want... this... SO... BAD!


----------



## Diabolical999

In.


----------



## 0rion




----------



## XFreeRollerX

in


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'd love to be counted in! There's TONS of little goodies on newegg I could find that I've been needing or wanting for a while now!!!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28




----------



## ImmortalKenny

Ok, hopefully this one is still within the rules.


----------



## kwudude

in


----------



## oblivion.sky

i could so use a fan controller! thanks for doing this sir!


----------



## Aaroman




----------



## Krusher33

Nice Freebie, count me in please:


----------



## -Muggz-

Ok in the spirit of the contest I made my first motivational poster from scratch.

I didnt use a template builder or anything, which is why it looks different.. But here ya go.


----------



## IEATFISH

Count me in, this is a wonderful freebie. Here, have a funny picture :


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Great freebie!


----------



## xlastshotx




----------



## Pckid212

In


----------



## losttsol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maytridy*


Count me in! w00t just got my 25th unique rep today!











Damn, that is funny.


----------



## EnforcerFX

I'm in!


----------



## DuckYy

thank you!


----------



## BlackOmega




----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky




----------



## Phaeton




----------



## BlackOmega




----------



## grahamcrackuh

Nice!

Epic Freebie!

In!


YouTube - Piracy it's a crime





Funny video.


----------



## Stellarex

Gah i need 3 more rep!


----------



## DraganUS




----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stellarex*


Gah i need 3 more rep!


6, its unique rep


----------



## Tainok

Haha, I've gotten so many laughs off this thread. Totally worth the $50..


----------



## tsn_

http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/ww106/acerraer/245sreal.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## MarineRevenge

In in


----------



## P?P?!




----------



## nitrousflash

I learned how to post photo from below poster. =)


----------



## Su77en187

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitrousflash* 









ugh, how do I post a photo =/

Just click the "Insert Image" button on the toolbar and add the URL of the picture. I realize you have Photobucket. Somehow the Photobucket IMG tags doesn't work, so instead, just copy and paste the picture URL and use the "Insert Image" button from the toolbar here.

Anyways, here is another one. This is one of my favorites. =)


----------



## nubz

in


----------



## LaoFX

\\

in, lol


----------



## Zeag

Wow this thread stretches on. Hope this wasn't shown before:


----------



## trogalicious

this might be overkill, but I just had to get the lol's out of my system for ya Tainok. Enjoy folks:


----------



## Hueristic

Sorry, fix the links later.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...time/1/way/asc

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...time/1/way/asc

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...time/1/way/asc

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...time/1/way/asc

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...time/1/way/asc

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...time/1/way/asc

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...time/1/way/asc

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...time/1/way/asc

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...time/1/way/asc

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...time/1/way/asc

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...time/1/way/asc

http://www.overclock.net/gallery/sho...time/1/way/asc

Well that's it for uploading today. got up to the "e"'s

  
 YouTube - Piracy Video  



 

I Love The Bill Cosby One Trog!!! Change back! Nosforato freaks me!








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...matedcosby.gif

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Korben*   I'm in! awesome thread.








  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *nardox*  









here you go







  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Puscifer*   I'm so in! Great freebie, thanks. Great pics too guys I've been gagging at this thread the whole time.
http://www.overclock.net/attachments...-jesuslol2.png  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*   I wanna be in
















  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *dskina*   In!








  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*   This thread delivers!

Here's mine. Probably not funny if you don't like Subarus, or if you drive a truck







.







  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Eek*   Count me in!








  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*  









Nice comp man thats what makes ocn great.  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*  









I am in  



Diabolical999 said:


> In.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *-Muggz-*   Ok in the spirit of the contest I made my first motivational poster from scratch.
> 
> I didnt use a template builder or anything, which is why it looks different.. But here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThatKidNamedRocky*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MarineRevenge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Su77en187*   Just click the "Insert Image" button on the toolbar and add the URL of the picture. I realize you have Photobucket. Somehow the Photobucket IMG tags doesn't work, so instead, just copy and paste the picture URL and use the "Insert Image" button from the toolbar here.
> 
> Anyways, here is another one. This is one of my favorites. =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LaoFX*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \\
> 
> in, lol


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Totally in


----------



## Pwnography

In


----------



## Sparhawk

In! awesome idea for a freebie


----------



## dannyyboii

Image removed


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im in


----------



## jacksknight

Count me in thanks! Sorry but i can never pic just one thing to post


----------



## rtop2

]I am so in! I want Prototype!


----------



## Liability




----------



## NoGuru

http://www.dailyhaha.com/_pics/crapped_on_car.htm


----------



## Ryan747

Im in please


----------



## Tiresias

I'm sad. I've been on OCN for a long time but never garnered much rep because I don't make many posts. Oh well. I have a funny pic of my own, courtesy of OCN!

I call it...

_If you can't beat them...

_


----------



## Tainok

Haha, hilarious. Bump for great justice!


----------



## Hueristic

Bump cause I Lol'd and got an infraction for tagging "I Lol'd" !


----------



## mrtn400

I'm in.


----------



## mentholmoose

I'm in:

http://media.***ung.net/images/2073/elephant.jpg


----------



## TheCh3F

So many duplicates.


----------



## Jrice00

Jrice00 is in!










Thanks







my little brother btw


----------



## -Muggz-

I think I am the only one who found it hysterical, even my wife was like

"errm... thats kinda funny" Im proud of it so here it is again. ( the only thing I borrowed was the faces of meth outline and that one picture) Im posting it on Ebaums for a contest submittal


----------



## Jrice00

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Muggz-*


I think I am the only one who found it hysterical, even my wife was like

"errm... thats kinda funny" Im proud of it so here it is again. ( the only thing I borrowed was the faces of meth outline and that one picture) Im posting it on Ebaums for a contest submittal











It's good work, I just think it's too busy. Something more simple could probably do. KISS.


----------



## M1 Abrams

M1 Abrams is in


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

im in!


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jrice00*


It's good work, I just think it's too busy. Something more simple could probably do. KISS.



Heres the original youll see where I got my idea.


----------



## S2kphile

In


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Bump!

I want moar pics!!!


----------



## exileschild

Count me in! Thanks


----------



## Dylan

http://media.***ung.net/images/1001/myliverisevil8gv.jpg

http://media.***ung.net/images/8730/58626aa0954a046908daf63e952883ff.gif

http://media.***ung.net/images/6303/4Chan20070816143416.gif


----------



## gbyss

heck, why not.

count me in


----------



## rhkcommander959

me too plox!



















Pease let me win


----------



## version2




----------



## yutzybrian

Uploaded a few just in case someone had already posted one of em. Could definetly use that money towards my next build.


----------



## denrocks2

denrocks2 is in


----------



## mastertrixter




----------



## xHassassin




----------



## Mr. Stroker

In


----------



## logo199




----------



## Tator Tot

Since it was my birthday today


----------



## repo_man

Why not


----------



## Spart

Hai thurr. I'm in.


----------



## KloroFormd

EDIT: Had a video, then realized it said a bad word. D:

Here's some pics instead.










Best camera ad evar.









Shaq in a Honda.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

In.


----------



## HatesFury

This freebie is win on so many levels... 1) i'm at work as well 2) great pictures 3) awesome prize...

In Plx...

And since we're both at work....


----------



## xXDarkenSoulXx

This is sponsored by an freebie on ocn.net!


----------



## MijnWraak




----------



## Nyne7lac

count me in


----------



## Drivr3g

In please,ty.


----------



## theCanadian

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835233003

Or

ARMA II from steam

Or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16822136098

Ill have to decide what I want/need the most. Probably the HDD.


----------



## KarmaKiller




----------



## Tainok

~18 hours left to get in!


----------



## Dominant

Dont have quiet enough rep, but I thought I would post this anways. Some guys I know have it in the front window of their snowboard shop.


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dennisjr13* 









she looks like pheebie off friends after wayyyyy to many maccy d's


----------



## Villainstone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlyFox* 
Great freebie Tainok!










This one killed me I am still LMAO

Villainstone


----------



## Su77en187

I have another one I would like to share:


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pckid212*


In











gobble gobble gobble lullz, im done now great thread took me ages to go through em all


----------



## Chosen

This pic is an auto win.



















Victory through superior firepower.


----------



## Coma

I'm pretty sure you can gift internationally. Not in, I guess, since I'm uncertain, and there isn't really a game I want right now D:

There IS a $15 license to some software I want, though


----------



## DEC_42

I could really use $50...


----------



## igob8a

Definitely in!


----------



## MijnWraak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chosen* 









hahahaha, he couldn't puke to the left, where noone sat, could he? roflmao.


----------



## Tainok

5 hours left..


----------



## litho

am in


----------



## Boyboyd

Count me in


----------



## crashovride02

Thanks for the chance at the awesome freebie!


----------



## pig69

A few more laughs for ya...


----------



## sccrfreak342

I'm in. Great thread and a very generous freebie, thank you!

Sccrfreak342


----------



## Tainok

2 hours and 300 posts...


----------



## cuy50

I'm in!


----------



## killnine

Much win in this sector.


----------



## Tainok

Less than an hour left...


----------



## Su77en187

Lakers just won the Finals, so I'm feeling lucky!
I have another to share... haha:


----------



## SubstancenUnknown

Im in....


----------



## NoGuru

It's 12:20 EST


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


It's 12:20 EST


It is indeed.. it'll take a while to make a list of all the people who posted and met the reqs, hehe.


----------



## KarmaKiller

tis going to be sweet! _**grabs popcorn**_


----------



## tehmaggot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KarmaKiller*


tis going to be sweet! _**grabs popcorn**_


I'm currently fighting my urge to sleep to see who the lucky winner is, lol. I fear that this is a losing battle


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Drum roll, please.


----------



## TheCh3F

One last one for the hell of it


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Fail


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


One last one for the hell of it










What is that? The magnetically gay duo?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DesertRat*


What is that? The magnetically gay duo?


Are they different poles? LOL South & North? WTH.


----------



## KarmaKiller




----------



## ImmortalKenny

@ TheCh3f's post


----------



## 7hm




----------



## TheCh3F

yeah its pretty bad.... time to email it to the wife. Even tempted me to make it my avatar.


----------



## Tainok

Full list of qualified people who posted pics, 229 to be exact. (Damn!) My fingers hurt.

Winner will be announced VERY shortly...









//.DK
[PWN]Schubie
0rion
7hm
Aaroman
accskyman
advanceagent
AIpha
AMD+nVidia
Ammocache
Antolen
Apt Quadruped
Arbiter419
Argorn5757
Bal3Wolf
bigal1542
BlackOmega
BLKKROW
bluedevil
bobfig
boydyboyd
Captain Han
cbrazeau1115
C-bro
Cerberus
ChielScape
Choggs396
Chopes
Chosen
ChrisB17
Chunky_Chimp
clbkdaz
CorporalAris
crashovride02
criminal
curly haired boy
cuy50
D3TH.GRUNT
DaMirrorLink
Dar_T
darksideleader
dcshoejake
DEC_42
Deegan
DennisC
Dennisjr13
denrocks2
DerkaDerka
DesertRat
Diabolical999
Diesel Phreak
DiHydrogenMonOxide
[email protected]
dr4gon
Drackula2000
DraganUS
dralb
Drift0r
Drivr3g
dskina
dubz
DuckieHo
DuckYy
ducrider
Dylan
Eek
el gappo
EnforcerFX
Enjoi
epidemic
esocid
exileschild
FearSC549
flag182
Fossil
G|F.E.A.D|Killa
game
gbyss
Gearbox
habicabi
HatesFury
Heavy Light 117
heelsparky0501
Heroin Rob
hitman1985
Hueristic
IceColdFreezie
IEATFISH
ignite
igob8a
Illusion Of Progress
ImmortalKenny
intelfan
jacksknight
jaclipse
jbobb
Jman_345
jpw007
Jrice00
JTD92
jtypin
kaivorth
KarmaKiller
kevinkor99
killa_concept
killnine
KloroFormd
Korben
Krusher33
kwudude
Ladiesman101
LaoFX
LawLIam
legoman786
Lelouch
lemans81
Liability
LiquidForce
litho
logo199
Lord Xeb
M1 Abrams
MarineRevenge
mastertrixter
MAXAMOUS
Maytridy
McStuff
mentholmoose
MijnWraak
Mikecdm
milkcow500
Mjg1675
mortimersnerd
mr. biggums
Mr. Stroker
mrtn400
-Muggz-
nardox
nategr8ns
Nelson2011
nepas
NickOulton
Nightz2k
nitd_kim
nitrousflash
noahmateen1234
NoGuru
not2bad
Nyne7lac
oblivion.sky
OJX
om3n
OmegaNemesis28
PÂ£PÂ§!
Papa.Smurf
Paradox me
Pckid212
PeePs
pig69
pioneerisloud
pootergeek40
ProjecT TimeZ
Puscifer
r34p3rex
Radiix
radodrill
RAND0M1ZER
Redmist
repo_man
rhkcommander959
rtop2
Ryan747
S2kphile
sailerboy
sccrfreak342
sdla4ever
SgtSpike
Shadowrunner340
SinX7
skorched
slothfish
sLowEnd
SlyFox
SmasherBasher
someone153
Sparhawk
Spart
spartacus
Speedma11229
stingerjg
stumped
Su77en187
SubstancenUnknown
Suilenroc
Swiftes
Tator Tot
tehmaggot
TEntel
ThatKidNamedRocky
The Pook
The_0ctogon
theCanadian
TheCh3F
TheGrayNobleman
Timlander
tK FuRY
tkl.hui
trogalicious
tsn_
urgrandpasdog
USFORCES
Valicious
VCheeZ
version2
Villainstone
vuxdu
wierdo124
wildfire99
wire
wudaddy
XFreeRollerX
xHassassin
xlastshotx
xXDarkenSoulXx
xxicrimsonixx
yutzybrian
zacbrain
Zeag
Zulli85


----------



## Tainok

AND THE WINNER IS...

Nelson2011!!!

Congrats!


----------



## nepas

Congrats


----------



## dskina

Grats!


----------



## bobfig

Congrats


----------



## sccrfreak342

Congrats dude, use it wisely!

Sccrfreak342


----------



## clbkdaz

Grats...I hate you right now...but still...congrats.


----------



## nitrousflash

Congrats Nelson.








But can this thread still be kept alive please? The funny pics really kept my day going.


----------



## Nightz2k

Congrats!


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitrousflash*


Congrats Nelson.








But can this thread still be kept alive please? The funny pics really kept my day going.


We could ask a mod to move it to Off Topic / Jokes after it's closed (well, and reopen it of course) and the winner gets his prize.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

grats


----------



## nitrousflash

That would be SWEET! This is one thread that actually made me feel good coming to, regardless of winning or not.


----------



## Su77en187

Congrats! Get something good!


----------



## bigal1542

gratz! I gotta say this was the thread that i had looked at the most. Great thread and freebie! please keep it going


----------



## nitrousflash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Su77en187* 
Congrats! Get something good!

Meh, get something useless or cool haha, if I won I was going to get a USB plasma ball, just because it sounds funny. ( In honor of this epic thread)


----------



## legoman786

Grats dude


----------



## pig69

congrats & TY for a most generous freebie T


----------



## lhowatt

its a shame this thread had to end


----------



## Nelson2011

I won!!!!!!! Now i have to see what to get thanks


----------



## mushrooshi

Gratz


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhowatt*


its a shame this thread had to end










I was just thinking the same thing...someone needs to do a new freebie thread with funny pics like this again!


----------



## Nelson2011

I need some new ram since im putting my old ram in my htpc im building and don't know what to pick i've found these two

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231122
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820148212


----------



## Nelson2011

I guess im taking those G.Skills


----------



## jpw007

Gratz Nelson!

I GOT 3RD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now, if 1st & 2nd happen to die a horrible death and cant attend the beauty parade the crown is all mine!!!...err, the gift i mean


----------



## carayan

I missed OUT??










Grats to Nelson!


----------



## AMD+nVidia

I got eighth!


----------



## Boyboyd

I read every single post in this thread, provided much lulz. Thanks OP for giving this away, it's a great idea.

And congrats to nelson


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

Congrats!


----------



## Dylan

Wow, I got 4th, thats the closest Ive ever gotten to winning something here lol.


----------



## Mr. Stroker

Congrats and great freebie


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tainok*


AND THE WINNER IS...

Nelson2011!!!

Congrats!


GREAT THREAD | FREEBIE!

Congrats Nelson!









LOLZ< Tainok I found your randomizer screenie amuseing! NewEgg addict?


----------



## dr4gon

aww man, I'm #2 lol, congrats!


----------



## Dylan

The next thing I give away, I am using the picture idea. That is, if Tainok doesn't mind.


----------



## Tainok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylan*


The next thing I give away, I am using the picture idea. That is, if Tainok doesn't mind.










Hehe, I don't mind, but you'll run out of pictures eventually!

I have an idea for the next one though, a little different.


----------



## Deegan

congrats.


----------



## headcracker

would of liking to get in on this, a free game on steam, awesome freebie, one of the best i've seen









congrats to the winner.


----------



## Nelson2011

lol I've been waiting but he hasn't been on for 3 days


----------



## Nelson2011

Hey so what ever happened i never got a reply on this?


----------



## Ocnewb

Lol it's almost 8 months ago and you still haven't received it?


----------



## AMDPhenomX4

Quote:

Status: Items not picked yet!
Since you don't want it, I'd be happy to take it.


----------



## LinksKitKat

You should run it again, since its been so long







It's a pretty awesome deal!


----------



## the_xpert

In????????


----------



## JTD92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ocnewb*


Lol it's almost 8 months ago and you still haven't received it?


I have yet to receive his 2 x 1GB kit from him I won from him 8 month ago.


----------

